# Advice on Bloods - is there a specific date to be taken before IVF starts?



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi All,

I emailed the RVH today about the waiting list time for me.

Lady said that I should be called in October for bloods in November and start IVF in Dec.

Does anyone know when they take bloods? Is it during menstruation or any particular date?

I work away alot do woulkd reschedule myself to be home if I knew a rough estimate of dates.

Any help on when bloods taken and when IVF treatment starts during cycle would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you

Norma


----------



## niceday1971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi DC8
I went for my bloods again yesterday cause they lost the last ones and I am starting tx today.  so in answer to your question I think they are just screening bloods.

Lx


----------

